# What is the current state of drawing tablet support?



## inf3rno (May 14, 2021)

I am about to buy a drawing tablet, probably a Huion, XP-Pen or Wacom one. Is there anybody here who was able to use such tablets with FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

Wacom is probably the best supported, x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom has been around for a really long time. I'm not sure how usable it is nowadays, it's been a really long time ago since I last used it. But there's x11/libwacom for the more modern evdev approach. Can't tell you how good (or not) it works though.


----------



## cmoerz (May 15, 2021)

Wacom Intuos S works ok via evdev on 12.2-p6, with one caveat - at least that's valid for mine: you need to have it plugged in during boot and keep it that way. Once you unplug and plug it in again, the device only seems to get power but isn't properly initiated. Needs a reboot to get it working again. Your mileage may vary with other models and different hardware/USB bus, obviously.

I believe I somehow still needed x11/xinput for it to run, but can't say for sure; it's been a while since I set mine up. Otherwise, apart from having x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, no config or particular addon was required,


----------



## inf3rno (May 18, 2021)

For me Huion would be the best, it has awesome price-value ratio.


----------



## AresGehenna (Dec 12, 2022)

What was the outcome of this? I'd like to get my Huion working and saw a driver here https://github.com/sakhmatd/huion-freebsd but just lazy to gamble on it this morning.


----------



## tingo (Saturday at 9:56 PM)

FWIW, I have just got a Huion Inspiroy H952 (drawing) tablet working under FreeBSD 13.1-release. I installed xf86-input-evdev (which brought in webcamd) and xinput, enabled *cuse* by adding it to *kld_list="..."* in /etc/rc.conf. I also added *webcamd_enable="YES"* to rc.conf. Finally, I added the following lines to /usr/local/etc/devd/webcamd.conf:

```
# add Huion tablets
notify 100 {
        match "system"          "USB";
        match "subsystem"       "INTERFACE";
        match "type"            "ATTACH";
        match "intclass"        "0x03";
# limit to vendor match
        match "vendor"          "0x256c";
        action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev $interface 2>/dev/null";
};
```
to have webcamd start up automatically when the tablet is plugged in. Oh yes, I also added my user to the *webcamd* group. The tablet works in GIMP and Xorg, but in Xorg the default mode is select which is not that useful. Also the two buttons on the pen is mapped to middle and right button. I suspect this can be changed with xinput or something.


----------



## tingo (Saturday at 9:58 PM)

xinput reports

```
tingo@kg-core1:~ $ DISPLAY=:0.0 xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ System mouse                                id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ IntelliMouse Explorer                       id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ HUION Huion Tablet_H952 Pen Pen (0)         id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ System keyboard multiplexer                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT keyboard                                 id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HUION Huion Tablet_H952 Pen                 id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HUION Huion Tablet_H952 Keyboard            id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```


----------



## tingo (Saturday at 10:04 PM)

and /var/log/Xorg.0.log is filled with lines like these

```
[  2154.576] (EE) libinput bug: timer proxout: offset more than 5s, now 2154576 expire -1911002900
[  2154.626] (EE) libinput bug: timer proxout: offset more than 5s, now 2154626 expire -1911002850
[  2154.675] (EE) libinput bug: timer proxout: offset more than 5s, now 2154675 expire -1911002798
[  2154.728] (EE) libinput bug: timer proxout: offset more than 5s, now 2154728 expire -1911002745
[  2154.778] (EE) libinput bug: timer proxout: offset more than 5s, now 2154778 expire -1911002695
```
that's all for now.


----------

